# Is the any 4H group in sanduskey county



## boggs15 (Feb 11, 2013)

I need help finding a group this is my first time ever showing any kind of animal I need some help plz. And thanks


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Call your counties cooperative extension office and ask for the 4H agent. He/she can tell you what opportunities are available


----------



## boggs15 (Feb 11, 2013)

Ok thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck


----------



## boggs15 (Feb 11, 2013)

You know we're I can find any showing goats but I like the black ones but idc


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Look on craigslist and.some people start sale groups on Facebook. Your livestock agent, 4h agent and other goat people would be a good start. Also, meat or dairy?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What state are you in?


----------



## boggs15 (Feb 11, 2013)

Ohio


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

If you want meat Goats then just search Boer goat breeders Ohio and whatever city/town your close too. I know several meat breeders in Ohio with nice goats.

If your looking for dairy or companion I can't help too much.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

boggs15 said:


> Ohio


There will definitely be a 4-H for goats in your county I'm sure, because Ohio seems to be very active in goats from what I've gathered.

Are you wanting meat goats, like boers, or a dairy goat?

Do you have a parent that could possibly help you find breeders on line, and just help you out a little? I think that would be good, even if they don't know anything about goats 

I'd do what Dani suggested and check craigslist, or do a search for breeders in your area, by typing in 'boer goat for sale' then add in your location, you can just put Ohio and it will bring up websites for Ohio. If a website doesn't have any listed for sale, and you really like their goats, email or call them to make sure they don't have anything available, some breeders don't always keep their websites up to date with sale animals.

And don't just search the first few pages, I've found goats as far back as page 15 lol


----------



## neubunny (Nov 7, 2012)

join a 4H goat club first - before getting any goats. That way you will start looking with a much better idea of what you need to show with 4H -- rules vary a lot by county and state. And the other members of the club can tell you where they got their goats (or possibly sell you suitable kids from their breedings). The older club members can also teach you all about breeds and help you pick one that is best for what you want to do (meat, dairy, fiber, pet) and that fits with the opportunities offered in your county. Unless you have someone with goat experience to help you in choosing your new goats, you need to learn a lot about breeds and standards and conformation before 'shopping' in order to get animals that you will be happy showing.

Your county contact (according to the website, I don't know her personally) should be: 
*Gwen Soule*
[email protected]

She should be able to put you in touch with the leader of your closest club. Do be sure to tell her you are wanting to work with goats -- its well worth joining a club that's a little farther away in order to be in a club where most of the kids have the same animals. -- From experience, in our first 4H club (the one in our hometown), almost all the kids had horses, while my kids had rabbits. It wasn't a good fit. A fifteen minute drive to a club (most clubs meet monthly) where all the members have rabbits (and many of the kids have other animals too) was a much better fit.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree, it's best to check into a club now and try to learn, especially the rules.

We are in KY, and 4-H kids here have to complete at least 6 hours worth of meetings before they can show a '4-H' project. Kids can still show, but not as a 4-H project. The cut off date for our state is June 1st.
Here, if doing a market goat you have to have a 2nd ear tag put in called a KUIP tag that a state person puts in, and all 4-H market wethers must have this <as well as a tag called the scrapie - never buy a goat who doesn't have a scrapie tag, especially for 4-H>.

Again I agree if you can get into a goat group. My kids joined 4-H in 2011, and they were the only ones into goats, we have a 'Livestock' club, so it's mixed.
In our county the Country Ham project is most popular, some kids do steers, pigs, and occassionally sheep.
So my kids didn't know anything at all. The 4-H leader works hard to help get us information and did send us to a neighboring county once for a meeting that really helped with a goat group.
This year, there are about 3 other kids in our county doing goats for 4-H 

I also suggest you either search goats on line, or get a couple of books to learn about them, learn about different breeds, etc. We have a wonderful book given to us by our 4-H leader, I highly recommend it:
http://estore.osu-extension.org/productdetails.cfm?PC=2278


----------

